# Quick N Easy Ergo.



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Gday! Have been staring at the old trumark? aluminium cheapie, with the plastic amo holder handle.. been in the cabinet for yonks without any use so I decided to have a fiddle;
I got rid of the rubbish amo handle, scuffed the lower frame with 180gr.
I simply wrap n tucked the forks closer whilst applying a small blob of knead it (polymer putty) to the start of the fork..
Than I filled the handle void, and built it up to a decent hand fill. ( at this point I was planning to have more putty left to form more of a pistol gripbut having only half a tube of putty the handle is simmer than I intended, but still fits very well..) After a squeeze of the hand in shooting hold, your exact mould is imprinted as the handle. After curing, I applied a gun metal enamel coat... Apart from cure, and enamel dry time, this took all of 15mins, and pretty happy.. Cheers for looking..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool ben! 15min aint bad at all, custom fit!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looking good !


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

15 minutes still takes too long .


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting stuff, don't know if I've ever heard of it until now. I'll have to check the stuff out.
Great job btw.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good! Might end up being one of your best. Amount of work doesn't seem to correlate on a one-to-one basis with shootability where slingshots are concerned.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys... really no work of art, but gets the job done! ( the missus says that 'bout me!) 
I must admit, a bottle of stout or 8 got the better of me yesterday, looking at it now a Matt black coat would of done it more justice, this looks like something out of a KISS concert!... can fix that no worries I guess...
Cheers again


----------

